# Clarion HU in B14



## BoostedSE-R (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok, so I am puttin away the SE-R and getting the Sentra (B14) ready for winter. I am having a problem with the wiring for the HU. 

Problem 1: Regardless of combination on ACC and 12v wires, I always get constant power (radio doesnt turn off when car is off).

Problem 2: No Sound from any speakers.

I didnt buy an adaptor for the factory harness(es), I just cut and crimped all the wires. Yes crimped with butt conectors, not electrical tape. The ground is good, and I know I have the speakers polarity and location right. As far as ACC and 12v wires, there are 2 wires which would be the matches in the factory harness. One is Green with a yellow stripe, and the other is purple. I have tried yellow and red combos on both wires, and either way its constantly on. And the no sound, yes, I have a CD in it, and yes I have the volume up. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BoostedSE-R (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok ok, so Im an idiot and I figured out the power problem....but still no sound. The sound is probably another product of my idiodicy, but i would still like any suggestions if you have them.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

is it hooked up to an amp?


----------

